# ICD-9 For Status - Can anyone tell me



## trvlingal

Can anyone tell me or point me in the right direction to find the ICD-9 for status post knee arthroscopy?  Thanks very much.


----------



## mitchellde

without any complication just a routine followup?  it would be a V67.09


----------



## trvlingal

It was done over a year prior and the doc just lists it in his diagnoses.


----------



## mitchellde

If the patient is being seen for some other reason?  I would not code it there is no reason to have it coded.


----------

